# Sailing Movies



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

Does anyone have a list of movies that feature sailing, boating or adventures along the coast? I know of a few but would like to add to my list below.

Father Goose (my favorite)
Captain Ron
White Squall
Summer Rental (features a race)


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a few on youtube, lesterjohnson has some nice ones 

but you can't download those...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wind (Matthew Modine)
Captains Courageous(sp) (Robert Urich)
Master and Commander 

Summer Rental is my Favorite...but, Captain Ron has some great one-liners.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Dove
Dead calm
And the sea will tell (custom movie made for TV)
Wild things (towards the end)


----------



## sifucarl (Jan 26, 2008)

One Crazy Summer
Cut Throat Island


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Bestfriend has a list of gay porn movies with sailing scenes in them. If you're into gay porn AND sailing, then this is definitely the way to go.


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

did I miss something here???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Something missed*

I hope not cause if so I missed it to. My question was strictly for family viewing.

Father Goose


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Stick around.... its the part of Sailnet no one warned you about..You have only passed one test so far... there are many to come..

I am still on probation ..I cant divulge any further...

Dead Calm? is that the one with Tom Cruse ex in it ...Thats a good one..



madman2525 said:


> did I miss something here???


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Captain Blood!


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> Stick around.... its the part of Sailnet no one warned you about..You have only passed one test so far... there are many to come..
> 
> I am still on probation ..I cant divulge any further...
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

Adrift, with Kate Jackson, 2 other actors, and an actress.

** Spoiler alert**

Kate and her husband sell everything to go cruising. They are fairly well off, compared to most people, but they have been having marriage problems.
This cruise is meant to heal the rift.
They find a couple, almost dead, on an old sailboat,...bring them aboard, and return them to health.
In return, the young couple turns on them, and ends up taking their boat.

Very sad.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

madman,

Did you miss the warning re the portegee?!?!?!?!?!?! if so, it will come once you pay all folks with more than 500 posts your $25 initiation fee, and $50 to all moderators, and $100 to all administrative staff! That goes for all other warnings too!

That is the truth, and if you believe that, I have an active volcano in my back yard I can sell you in the SW corner of Washington st, USA!

marty


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> madman,
> 
> Did you miss the warning re the portegee?!?!?!?!?!?! if so, it will come once you pay all folks with more than 500 posts your $25 initiation fee, and $50 to all moderators, and $100 to all administrative staff! That goes for all other warnings too!
> 
> ...


hought my english is quite fair but didn't catch a thing here


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stillraining said:


> Stick around.... its the part of Sailnet no one warned you about..You have only passed one test so far... there are many to come..I am still on probation ..I cant divulge any further...
> Dead Calm? is that the one with Tom Cruse ex in it ...Thats a good one..


dead Calm has nicole Kidman and Billy Zane. it's a good one!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Then off course you have MY VIDEOS
They are free!!!


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*Off Course*

*NO PUN INTENED  *


----------



## buckeyesailor (Mar 9, 2008)

Good Golly Gracious USPIRATE! Will you put some clothes on that woman?......
regardless of what you have to say, I always end up wasting ten minutes eyeballing your responses.........


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

And you think your photo of HELL DOG is any better!!


----------



## svresolute (Feb 11, 2003)

Try, "Wind", 1992, directed by Carroll Ballard. The sailing sequences are terrific and the plot's OK.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

I think Caddy Shack has a sailboat in it.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Hands down, *Captain Ron* - best sailing movie ever!
Kurt Russell, Martin Short, Mary Kay Place - probably has a soft R rating though - (about 2 seconds of Mary's titties)


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Another vote for Captain Ron...I like Captain Blood too!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Pirate ...yep thats the one...Dont much care for either actor but they did a good job in that one...That movie must have cost what ...500K to film...two boat rentals and a free ocean..Neither actor was well knowen at the time...I think it was her first


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> And you think your photo of HELL DOG is any better!!


Are it's eyes burning through your soul?

The Pirates of the Carib movies are family friendly.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

If you liked Master and Commander, how about the Horatio Hornblower series.


----------



## rennisaint (Oct 25, 2007)

Not exactly movies per se, but documentaries. Home | Volvo Ocean Race TV has about 50 hours of video on the Whitbread and VOR from '73 to present. Very cool to see how much fun they used to have, and how much it sucks to be on those boats these days.


----------



## sifucarl (Jan 26, 2008)

I watched Wind today for the first time, excellent movie. I really enjoyed the sailing scenes.

Some other sailing type movies I picked up:
-50 First dates
-Stardust (Good family film if you have kids, coming of age type film)
-Count of Monte Cristo (Ok, a couple of scenes on ships)
-Evan Almighty (sailing? well maybe not)
-Failure to Launch
-Firefly (TV series space adventure but sailing references)
-Blackbeard
-Monty Python's Meaning of Life (beginning sequence sailing a building LOL)
-Princess Bride (Inconceivable!)
-Moby Dick (but I think the kids might fall alseep, I almost did)
-Swiss Family Robinson (classic)
-Black Swan (movie about Henry Morgan)
-Waterworld (hmm, not sure if its worth the money though)
-Sinbad movies (my favorites; 7th Voyage, Golden Voyage, Eye of the Tiger)


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Captains Courageous w Spencer Tracey is a family favorite. Still enjoy it w my grandchildren. The Original Moby Dick is super too, with Lionel Barrymore [found it on ebay,after finding it on late late night TV] Kids love it.


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

Deep Water about Donald Crowhurst's fake circumnavigation.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Aye, Deep Water

"When somebody has risked and failed, and when somebody has fallen from the tightrope they'd been walking on, somebody has to pick them up and give them a burial. Best thing is that a friend should do that."


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

fathergoose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a list of movies that feature sailing, boating or adventures along the coast? I know of a few but would like to add to my list below.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice find ******.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

living down here, we get pretty good at finding info on the internet.


----------



## bobmcd (Feb 21, 2008)

*Why not...*

....Mutiny on the Bounty (several versions);
...Casino Royale had a couple of scenes with a nice sail boat;
...and Bing Crosby wooed Grace Kelly on the True Love in High Society!


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

I always liked the yacht on Waterworld. One kick & your mast doubles in height & all sails unfold. Would like one of thoughs


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Masquerade (Rob Lowe) a little sailing
Message in a Bottle ( Kevin Cosner)


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

The Visitors, with Naomi Watts.

Very odd and unsatisfying film....but it is about a lone yachtswoman on a cirumnavigation...and there is a fair bit of sailing.

and the yacht is lustworthy.

...so's Naomi, of course.


----------



## nightwatch (Aug 24, 2006)

Have to have another vote for Capt. Ron.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

*There are Several That No One's Mentioned*

Not necessarily feature films, but I think that makes them better because they're more documentary-like. Here's several that no self-respecting dreamer/armchair sailor should be without:

1. "Being Out There" by Mitch & Michelle Traphagen, a couple from Tampa that took off 6 months, cruised the Bahamas, Turks & Caicos, the DR, and Cuba, and made a movie about it.

2. The "Distant Shores" serious by Paul & Sheryl Shard. All are worth watching, but the two about cruising the Bahamas and crossing the Atlantic are particularly good.

3. The Pardey's various DVDs on everything from getting ready to cruise to heavy weather sailing. They are "how to's," but there's great sailing footage.

4. "Dove," about Robin Lee Graham's circumnavigation.

5. "Lats & Atts TV." Not a film, but you can watch every single episode for FREE on the Lats&Atts website (www.seafaring.com). A great way to waste a couple of hours of your life.

6. 1998 Sydney to Hobart Race. Very sad, but the footage will drop your jaw.

There are more, but I need to catch a 7:00 a.m. train to Philly, which means I need to get up at about 4:30 (it's like catching tide), so I must get to sleep.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

I am actually reading a book right now on the 1998 Sydney Hobart race. Where could I find this movie? Is that the real name of it or is the title something different? I tried searching for it but couldn't find anything other than articles.

Thanks


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*I agree with several*

Captain Ron is one I can watch any winter day! Master Commander is also good but different. So too is White Squall. How about some that haven't been mentioned yet, the original Mutiny on the Bounty and it's remake, Bounty. And for a brief few seconds in the remake of The Thomas Crown Affair when they race and flip a couple BIG cats. And then there is the Burt Reynolds and Gene Hackman, Liza Minelli in Lucky Lady. How could we forget Pirates Of The Caribbean~!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No mention yet of my favourite (nor is it in the collection of John's Sailing Movies): "Knife in the Water" (dir. Roman Polanski, Poland, 1963, BW). A direct forerunner and better than Dead Calm, the theme is a couple on a remote sailing holiday who chance upon a dangerous stranger.

It was a surprise to me that yachting was popular in Poland in the early 1960's, but apparently so.


----------



## TThomsen (Oct 9, 2007)

One of my fovourite video is "Around Cape Horn" by Capt Irving Johnson filmed on the Barque "Peking". It is avaliable here

Mystic Seaport: The Museum of America and the Sea™ Online Shop

Thomas


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

Netflix is a good source. i've watch Deep Water from them, liked the extras stories about the other sailors a lot. lotsa stuff on how-to. and sailing in the southern ocean . . .


----------



## wallyQ2 (Oct 1, 2007)

*"Das Boot"*

Translated as;The Boat. About a German submarine crew in WW2. Shows the reality of being on the ocean for a long time, not sugar coated with babes and sunsets.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How about "Wind" with Mathew Bodine and Jennifer Grey (Dirty Dancing). It's a pretty good flick about America's Cup racing.


----------



## voodooacrobat (Jun 12, 2002)

Turn off the DVD player and go sailing. It's not a spectator sport! (Heh heh heh.... Couldn't resist that.)


----------



## JohnYawl (Apr 8, 2008)

*Hello to everyone!*

My name is John, I have a list of sailing movies, that has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread. (I'd post another link to it, but I can't until I have 10 posts) Someone named Carl sent me a note telling me about this site, and this thread. This is obviously someplace I needed to know about! I'm delighted to find it.

It's been difficult to find all the sailing movies, so this list has been built slowly, and with a lot of suggestions from readers.(I'm going through this thread and noting titles I don't have.) Please note as you're making suggestions, that I've built a list of *sailing movies*, not sea stories (Sorry, no _Das Boot_), and no documenteries, or sailing videos. (I've often thought about a seperate list for documenteries - there's some fine ones out there - but I just haven't had the time.)

You can email me with suggestions, and reviews, I happily credit any review I use.

*LynW:* _Knife in the Water _is on the list, between _King's Pirate_, and _Lady From Shanghai_. I loved that movie!


----------



## sifucarl (Jan 26, 2008)

John,

Glad to see you found us, welcome aboard. I've only been here a short time but I've learned so much just reading the various articles, not to mention I get a laugh or two.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hmmm.....not quite sure, but sounds familiar


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just thought of another one. It was made in the 50’s or early 60’s all black and white. Called “The Truth About Spring” it’s about a girl and her Grandfather sailing in the Caribbean. As I recall they make a living posing as survivors on a small derelict sail boat stopping cruse ships to con them out of supplies.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Then there was "Swallows and Amazons", (dir Claude Whatham, UK, 1974), a made-for-TV film of the Arthur Ransome book about a children's sailing holiday. Pretty and atmospheric, very true to the book, but I thought let down by poor direction. I wouldn't have trusted the 'Captain Flint' character anywhere near my children! There was a rumour that the film was later withdrawn because it showed the children sailing without PFD's throughout.

Not seen it but I think there was a sequel, "Swallows and Amazons Forever" (dir Andrew Morgan, UK, 1983) based on the two Norfolk Broads books in Ransom's series, 'Coot Club' and 'The Big Six'.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

fathergoose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a list of movies that feature sailing, boating or adventures along the coast? I know of a few but would like to add to my list below.
> 
> ...


I think I saw Summer Rental and, if I remember correctly, the level of authenticity of that race was challenged only by the race in Caddyshack II.

Wind had some good sailing scenes.


----------



## sifucarl (Jan 26, 2008)

Just discovered another one, Hot Pursuit.

Synopsis: Young Danny (John Cusack) is following his rich girlfriend's family to the Caribbean. But suddenly he simply must make a chemistry test and cannot go with them. After they have left, he gets a leave from his professor and takes a plane to find them. But he is not quite sure where they are, and meets smugglers, crazy captains and murderers.

Has some authentic sailing scenes, although some of the rough weather scenes are obviously on a set.


----------



## Panzer42 (May 20, 2008)

*Does anyone know?*

There was a T.V. movie sometime in the 70's that I remember was similar to the Donald Crowhurst story. It was about a single handed sailor who jumps off the back of his boat with his chronometer. I can't for the life of me remember the name of it. Is anyone familiar with this? I want to say the title was "Fail Safe", but I get no hits searching with that title.

Thanks, Panzer42


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I couldn't sleep a few weeks ago and ended up watching "The Four Seasons" with Alan Alda. It had some funny and very real sailing scenes in it.


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

"Perfect Storm", made a big impression on me. It even claims to be telling a true story.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Dead Calm*

Dead Calm - great thriller, but I still can't figure out how Nicole Kidman got up, and down, from the spreaders.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It is based on the Perfect Storm of 1991, where two storm systems combined. Seen in this image:












tjaldur said:


> "Perfect Storm", made a big impression on me. It even claims to be telling a true story.


----------



## senatorcongressman (Jun 20, 2007)

CBinRI said:


> I think I saw Summer Rental and, if I remember correctly, the level of authenticity of that race was challenged only by the race in Caddyshack II.
> 
> Wind had some good sailing scenes.


Incidentally the "Barnacle" from Summer Rental is currently on eBay. 1969 38' Irwin, owner wants $80k.

eBay Motors: 1969 38' Irwin Sailboat - John Candy's "Summer Rental" (item 120273738476 end time Jun-26-08 12:55:43 PDT)


----------



## jnew (Aug 3, 2000)

"Damn the Defiant" with Alec Guiness, Dirk Bogarde, and Anthony Quayle. Superior to any of the Hornblower movies.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jnew, I am impressed, you joined in August, 2000 and this is your second post, wow!!


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

I am surprised no one has mentioned "Overboard" the movie of the book with the same title written by Hank Searls. It is about a couple from California who go off cruising. They get to Tahiti and he has to go back home for a short time. While he is gone, she has an affair with a Frenchman. When he gets back they sail from Tahiti to Bora Bora and on the way there he falls overboard. I won't tell you the rest of the story; but, when we were in Tahiti in 172, we were anchored right next to Hank and Bunny Searls. Almost all the characters in the book are from real life people who were out sailing through French Polynesia at the time. In fact all the characters were so real to us that when we read the book, Kitty and I looked at each other and exclaimed, "My God, did Bunny actually have an affair with Bernard Moitessier!" You see Moitessier was also anchored next to us.


----------



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just being released


----------

